# Gatsby



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Gatsby is finally available here at Ramsey Ringnecks in Hephzibah Ga. for $20.

Homer/roller cock, may have some pouter in him.
Ash Red splash.

The Great Gatsby is FINALLY free of round worms, coxidia, and lice, after 3 months in quarantine!

Unfortunately, he's gotten QUITE heavy during his confinement and will need lots of space to exercise.

Ramsey Ringnecks is licensed and inspected by the Ga Department of Agriculture. Our young birds are handled from hatch day and our rescues are carefully quarantined and vetted.

Though we prefer pick up, we can ship anywhere in the continental US. The crate is $10, and I will need your zip code to calculate postage.

Can deliver to Carolina Pigeon Club show in Grey Court SC 11/19/16

For more information about Ramsey Ringnecks and our birds, or to make an appointment to visit the aviary, please email [email protected] or text/call 706-993-7452.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks, Guys, his adoption was finalized this afternoon.


----------

